# Pictures of the vietnam war?



## Rossuk (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi 

I am studying photography and writing an essay on the Vietnam war. Just wondering if any one was there and photographed any of it? 

Thanks


----------



## namvet (Feb 15, 2013)

Rossuk said:


> Hi
> 
> I am studying photography and writing an essay on the Vietnam war. Just wondering if any one was there and photographed any of it?
> 
> Thanks



best i can do. i was with the USN

link


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2013)

The comment that spurred others to come forth with their thanks as well as sharing...I'll re-add the link that namvet (TY namvet) posted...






> *George Martin*3 years ago&#8722;
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I know this may be a bit OT considering the OP just needed pix...but I feel compelled to post it.

Photos: A Look Back at the Vietnam War on the 35th Anniversary of the Fall of Saigon - Plog


----------



## waltky (Apr 7, 2013)

Revisiting Viet Nam...

*Return to Vietnam*
_6 April 2013 - I have to confess to something of an obsession with the Vietnam War, which most likely stems from the fact that pictures of the conflict began my lifelong love of photography. McCullin, Faas, Page, Huet, Burrows and so on: all those great photographers' work then spurred further interest in the war itself._


> So whenever I stumble upon a website showing some pictures from the conflict, I usually can't resist and click to see what's on offer. This week I did just that and found the work of Charlie Haughey, who it turns out was a rifleman with the 25th Infantry Division who served in Vietnam from March 1968 to May the following year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure where to go with this, because it's not sticking to the original posters' request. I knew a coworker back in the late seventies whom served in Vietnam. He carried with him a cache of instamatic photos he took during his tour of service. He shared them with me one time, well; I still don't know what the hell to think. A group of those photos showed a man in the process of being beaten to death.  His squad captured a Vietnamese fellow they thought was VC or at least in collusion with the North. They tied this man to a post in the center of some nameless village and beat him to death. Those pictures were evidence of a war crime, and I never said a thing. I am sure there was more to the picture than met the eye. But I can't get past all the implications. I haven't shared that experience with anyone.  Not sure it matters anymore.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2013)

Most of the guys I know who served in Nam and came back alive....don't talk about it. The haunted looks on their faces was enough to get the drift.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

My 5 uncles didn't talk about the Korean or the Second World wars either. One was a Japanese POW...he weighed 98 lbs when he came home, he was 6' tall. 

War is war is war.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 24, 2018)




----------

